# LG "Super Premium" opinions



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

Just curious to hear from anyone who has tried the LG "Super Premium" (not Granules)...good, bad, worth the price? etc...

Local stove shop carries them at $325/ ton (ouch) so I bought a few bags to try but it's just not cold enough for any sort of testing yet. Interestingly they come in 30.3 lb bags instead of 40. Makes carrying them a bit easier so I guess that's good.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2013)

Certainly not worth that price!   That's 15% above the best of the best of the best.


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

All the pellets seem to be more expensive here. Vermonts are at $330/ ton, MWP are $259, Lignetics are $299/ ton and that's really the only things worth mentioning that I can get locally. WP.com has some decent options but with delivery factored in I'd be at about $353/ton for Cleanfire DF, $313/ ton for Cleanfire Pacifics,  $300/ton for LG Granules


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

If I was further south, I could get way more options and at much better pricing...but I'm not!


----------



## P38X2 (Sep 25, 2013)

I gotta assume you've tried wally world, lumber yards or your local BB store?


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I have called every lumber yard, hardware store, big box, etc... I can find. If I had a way to transport a few tons at a time, I would drive about 1-1.5hr south and pick up Vermonts at $279/ ton...but unfortunately I'm limited to about 1/2 ton at a time in my SUV (no hitch yet). Very few places will deliver this far...frustrating!


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2013)

rent a uhaul for a day...  $20.  fill it and deliver to yourself!


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.pelletsdirect.com/


http://www.woodpellets.com/
 when i was researching it, i found they won't come up here.


maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

Wally world just got in there pellets yesterday and all they are carrying is Pennington at $250/ ton


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I looked at Uhaul rentals because I had that same thought, but a truck that will actually haul a few tons is $30 a day plus .99/mile and then you have to refill the tank before returning it. Ends up costing quite a bit since I'd be driving over 100 miles!


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the links St_Earl but pellets direct won't come up here and I quoted prices for WP.com earlier in the thread...I haven't ruled them out but they are just very expensive IMO.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

Dlehneman, I'm assuming you contacted A&B about Vermonts (rediculous) . PM me, I'm in capital area, and have a 10,000lbs dump trailer with a 3/4 ton diesel. I could possibly help you out.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are thinking Vermonts I also want to get some in Hooksett. Just haven't gotten my funding approved yet!


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, it was A&B for the price I quoted on Vermonts. I know Home and Hearth in Hampton Falls carries them for $279/ ton if you can pick them up.

I've heard so much good about Vermont's that I'd love to try them if possible. I'll send you a PM about it.


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 25, 2013)

the mwp are a decent pellet. i'd venture to say they have to be a better value even at $259 than just about anything at $330

they produce a large-ish volume of fly ash. but it's actually a low weight of ash.
never had a clinker in two seasons of burning them. kept us warm even near 20 below.

i mixed them with mwp softies for a time. the fly ash was reduced more than i expected


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

They have MWP softies right in concord NH for $265/ton. I was thinking a ton of these to try this winter as well. Any reviews on these St Earl?


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd be happy to give the MWP softies a try also, I just hadn't found those around here.


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> They have MWP softies right in concord NH for $265/ton. I was thinking a ton of these to try this winter as well. Any reviews on these St Earl?


well, they had much less fly ash than the mwp blend. and they seemed to put out a bit more heat.
but it wasn't (to me) a super dramatic heat difference. not having to vacuum as often was nice.

from what i hear, they are 100% pine.
the crabbes i am trying this year are white spruce from a single source woodworking/sawmill co.

if they produce the kind of heat i'm looking for, i will likely stick with them.
if not, i may just go back to the mwp blend.

one fella here says the mwp softies are the best pellet he's burned. he has a harman pellet furnace iirc.
but he also said the mwp blend was the worst ever. and i liked them fine for the price.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

I want to try the softies, My stove has been on a diet of green supremes and other not so good brands, this year I'm ready to get into softies and see what they can do. The green supremes aren't the best, but they certainly aren't the worst I tried. I was getting them for $189/ton last year so I bought 4 tons... won't do that again.


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I too bought GS last year (4 tons also) in my first year with pellet heating, so I'm ready to try something better.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

dlehneman said:


> I too bought GS last year (4 tons also) in my first year with pellet heating, so I'm ready to try something better.


 What didn't you like about the GS??? We have not burned yet, but we have half of a pallet


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought them because the price was good at $209/ ton. They burned fine, and I was able to heat my whole house okay, but they are dirty so it requires more cleaning of the stove then a better pellet. In comparison they aren't as hot either. If the price is good, I don't think they are a bad purchase, I just want to run something hotter and cleaner if possible.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

They are alright, a lot of ash, (constant cleaning) and I was getting clinkers in my burn pot (drop feed) like crazy when I got into the last ton (first ton I bought) The first couple of tons weren't bad, but this last ton has been pretty terrible. I dare to say they are about what the Maine's choice were when i tried them.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

dlehneman said:


> I bought them because the price was good at $209/ ton. They burned fine, and I was able to heat my whole house okay, but they are dirty so it requires more cleaning of the stove then a better pellet. In comparison they aren't as hot either. If the price is good, I don't think they are a bad purchase, I just want to run something hotter and cleaner if possible.


 o ok so I guess it's good that I have half of a pallet. someone here old me that batch from NH is better than the batch from NY. I just happen to have the batch from NH so I guess ill find out soon enough. I guess it would be considered a ok shoulder pellet.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

Jeanine, I have found the NH plant seems to be of better quality. Those were the first three tons I had. I am on the NY plants now. With the NH plant my convection fan will run on setting one of my stove. With the NY palnts it will shut off! I have them for 2 years and from my burning experience the NH plant is better. Heat and ash wise, but still not a great pellet.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

But for the price they do alright. Good "shoulder pellet" as the folks say around here.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2013)

mwp softies are great!  I liked them a lot.  better than the hard or blend

newp/gs's are dirty and lack heat output in my exp.  I would by something else even for more.

the softies in the 250s is a good buy.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> Jeanine, I have found the NH plant seems to be of better quality. Those were the first three tons I had. I am on the NY plants now. With the NH plant my convection fan will run on setting one of my stove. With the NY palnts it will shut off! I have them for 2 years and from my burning experience the NH plant is better. Heat and ash wise, but still not a great pellet.                                                                                                                                                      I guess I will use those first, and save the other brands for when it gets really cold. Have you tried stove chow, and pres-to-logs?


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> But for the price they do alright. Good "shoulder pellet" as the folks say around here.


 have you tried stove chow, or pres-to-logs??


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

jeanine said:


> have you tried stove chow, or pres-to-logs??



I haven't. I don't think I've seen either offered locally around me.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> I haven't. I don't think I've seen either offered locally around me.


 I got the stove chow at home depot and the pres-to-logs at lowes. I heard good things about both.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

The only thing HD around me has is nations choice and lowes has Green supreme and green teams.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> The only thing HD around me has is nations choice and lowes has Green supreme and green teams.


 I heard good things about the green teams, the natures choice I never heard of.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

The green teams are pretty good. I've burned a few bags of them. But they are 274/ton. If I can get the mwp softies for cheaper and than i'll go that road. I like that they are made right in the northeast too. Nations Choice has not gotten good reviews and I've had a few friends buy a ton of them and not like them at all so i'm steering clear.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> The green teams are pretty good. I've burned a few bags of them. But they are 274/ton. If I can get the mwp softies for cheaper and than i'll go that road. I like that they are made right in the northeast too. Nations Choice has not gotten good reviews and I've had a few friends buy a ton of them and not like them at all so i'm steering clear.


 o I think the green teams by me are 218 a ton, big difference.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

Yea, I'm sure its trucking.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2013)

gt's are 279/ton here too... lowes is marketing them as their premium brand this year it seems.   they are good, but not 'boutique price' good.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

briansol said:


> gt's are 279/ton here too... lowes is marketing them as their premium brand this year it seems. they are good, but not 'boutique price' good.



I think this is what they were doing around here last year as well. HD isn't even giving a "premium" option. They are just moving what they are getting trucked in. They HD near me had FU's for cheap, But i was a day late and a dollar short on that deal.


----------



## P38X2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Central NH eh? You try Ashland Lumber? Thats kinda central. They MAY have MWP for a decent price.


----------



## DBNH22 (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> They have MWP softies right in concord NH for $265/ton. I was thinking a ton of these to try this winter as well. Any reviews on these St Earl?




If you wanted to try the MWP blend I know they have them for 234.50 a ton atTractor Supply CO in Chichester but you'd have to pick them up yourself as they don't deliver.  Also Benson's Lumber in Londonderry has MWP blend for $249 per ton with a flat rate $10 delivery charge if you're in their delivery area.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 25, 2013)

Dana B said:


> If you wanted to try the MWP blend I know they have them for 234.50 a ton atTractor Supply CO in Chichester but you'd have to pick them up yourself as they don't deliver. Also Benson's Lumber in Londonderry has MWP blend for $249 per ton with a flat rate $10 delivery charge if you're in their delivery area.




I was just at tractor supply the other day(close to the house). I might get a ton of the blends to try out as well.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 25, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> I think this is what they were doing around here last year as well. HD isn't even giving a "premium" option. They are just moving what they are getting trucked in. They HD near me had FU's for cheap, But i was a day late and a dollar short on that deal.


 o too bad you couldn't get the FU I heard they were really good


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 25, 2013)

I did pick up a few bags of MWP blend at TSC the other day, but the way they store them is terrible outside and stacked on each other...not nicely either. I saw a bunch of broken bags with wet pellets spilling out...not very confidence inspiring if you're buying tons IMO. The storage and the fact that they are relatively far from me means I probably won't bother with them.

I did stumble on a something great now though, so I think I'm going to be all set    MWP softies and they are close by at $265 a ton


----------



## Hoot23 (Sep 25, 2013)

The regular Lg's were better IMO.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 25, 2013)

briansol said:


> the best of the best of the best.


The Best of the Best of the Best SIR, With Honors .  LOL

Guess the movie.


----------



## TedL (Sep 25, 2013)

Top Gun?


----------



## P38X2 (Sep 25, 2013)

MIB2


----------



## iron stove (Sep 25, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> MIB2


 Close.   Original MIB.


----------



## P38X2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dangit! Good movie. Actually the first 2 were good IMO. The 3rd is meh but Josh Brolin plays a great Agent K.

Dlehneman, glad you found something.


----------



## UMainah (Sep 25, 2013)

dlehneman said:


> Just curious to hear from anyone who has tried the LG "Super Premium" (not Granules)...good, bad, worth the price? etc...
> 
> Local stove shop carries them at $325/ ton (ouch) so I bought a few bags to try but it's just not cold enough for any sort of testing yet. Interestingly they come in 30.3 lb bags instead of 40. Makes carrying them a bit easier so I guess that's good.


Just an FYI, you might want to double check the price. When I've seen LGs for sale around me, they were sold as 1.2 or 1.3 tons per pallet (can't remember the exact number). I've seen a business make the mistake of advertising an incorrect per ton price of LGs. (This is when they were selling 40lb bags though. Haven't seen the 30lb bags.)


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

DuelburnJake said:


> I think this is what they were doing around here last year as well. HD isn't even giving a "premium" option. They are just moving what they are getting trucked in. They HD near me had FU's for cheap, But i was a day late and a dollar short on that deal.


 I found out yesterday lowes had natures own pellets, I scoped around and found out they were pretty good too so I scooped up 30 bags. The other lowes had timber heat pellet gunna scoop 20 bags of that, then ill have 4 tons I think im good for now. What I found is that lowes gets shipments every day different brands you have to call and ask them to put aside if u want what they have.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea, around here it seems its a little less often than everyday, but they do change product depending on what they can get.


----------



## Shaw520 (Sep 26, 2013)

Found on a recently purchased ton of Prest-Logs @ 209t


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Found on a recently purchased ton of Prest-Logs @ 209t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you like them???


----------



## Shaw520 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeanine said:


> do you like them???


One of my three favs,..... along w Somersets and stove chow.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> One of my three favs,..... along w Somersets and stove chow.


 that's good to hear I purchased 2 tons of them. and I also have half ton of stove chow, the somersets I couldn't find here.


----------



## Shaw520 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeanine said:


> that's good to hear I purchased 2 tons of them. and I also have half ton of stove chow, the somersets I couldn't find here.


Well then Jeanine,... its my opinion that you have 2 1/2 tons of some excellent pellets (hopefully obtained @ an excellent price 209) 
Its been my experience that the somersets come a bit later in the season, but can be had at the same price (lowes)


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Well then Jeanine,... its my opinion that you have 2 1/2 tons of some excellent pellets (hopefully obtained @ an excellent price 209)
> Its been my experience that the somersets come a bit later in the season, but can be had at the same price (lowes)


 I asked lowes they said they only got one pallet of somersets last year, then I called the company and they said as of rite now no deliveries to long island soooo.  I also have green supremes half of a ton and 30 bags of natures own and 20 bags of timber heat. have you used any of those??


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

a


Shaw520 said:


> Well then Jeanine,... its my opinion that you have 2 1/2 tons of some excellent pellets (hopefully obtained @ an excellent price 209)
> Its been my experience that the somersets come a bit later in the season, but can be had at the same price (lowes)


 and yes 209 a ton


----------



## Shaw520 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeanine said:


> ......... have you used any of those??



Timbers Heats I have tried and they are good,... GS's are just 'ok' and better kept for the 'not so cold days'....Natures Own I have not tried,... but heard good things.
ps,... I used to frequent Miller Place LI


----------



## jeanine (Sep 26, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Timbers Heats I have tried and they are good,... GS's are just 'ok' and better kept for the 'not so cold days'....Natures Own I have not tried,... but heard good things.
> ps,... I used to frequent Miller Place LI


 that seems to be the all around opinion of the GS, so I will prob burn first.


----------



## Sly (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here and i bought about 30 bags Lg Super Premium for $3.59/bag and at this time the best for heat;clean burn pot after 2-3 days comparate with PWI that i have to clean 2 time a day.
It's my first year and i bought 175 Pwi,10 Lg, 5 Confort,5 Lauzon,15 MD(local producer) and 30 Lg SP.The're about 20 bags left so need others and i'm very embarassed which one i'll buy.


----------



## Shaw520 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sly said:


> Hi! I'm new here and i bought about 30 bags Lg Super Premium for $3.59/bag and at this time the best for heat;clean burn pot after 2-3 days comparate with PWI that i have to clean 2 time a day.
> It's my first year and i bought 175 Pwi,10 Lg, 5 Confort,5 Lauzon,15 MD(local producer) and 30 Lg SP.The're about 20 bags left so need others and i'm very embarassed which one i'll buy.


Welcome to our forum Sly, $3,59/bag for LG's is a great price!  ...Bye as many as you can afford! ;-)


----------



## Sly (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah! But LG Super Premium 30,3lbs/bag not 40 

http://www.canac.ca/fr/product/sais...oot=858&categorie=862%2c891&filterorder=0%2c0


----------



## chken (Dec 31, 2013)

Sly said:


> Yeah! But LG Super Premium 30,3lbs/bag not 40
> 
> http://www.canac.ca/fr/product/saisonnier/barbecues-poeles-et-foyers/buches-granules-de-bois/granules-de-bois-pour-poele-super-premium_38966.aspx?page=1026&mgp1=ovr=true&root=858&categorie=862%2c891&filterorder=0%2c0


Still, that's about $4.80 a 40lb/bag and about $240 a ton. I get the LG regular ones for $275, so being closer to the plant helps.


----------



## Hoot23 (Dec 31, 2013)

chken said:


> Still, that's about $4.80 a 40lb/bag and about $240 a ton. I get the LG regular ones for $275, so being closer to the plant helps.


 
Where are you located? You can get the Lg Granules for $250 a ton. $250 for Maximum and $265 for the Lg Supers in Sanford.


----------



## chken (Dec 31, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> Where are you located? You can get the Lg Granules for $250 a ton. $250 for Maximum and $265 for the Lg Supers in Sanford.


Thanks for the tip, but I'm a good hour and a half away up towards Gardiner.


----------



## Sly (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm at 4h from Lg plant but 20 min from PWI plant and if i go to PWI plant i'll pay more than local hardware.About $4.85/bag Pwi plant and local hardware $4.29/bag  with discount.I don't know if you have many taxes but here about 5% + 9.9.75%


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Feb 25, 2014)

DuelburnJake said:


> I haven't. I don't think I've seen either offered locally around me.


They have presto log in Hd in concord bought a few bags today


----------

